# ترنيمة لو حزننا لو همنا(ساتر ميخائيل)



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

*رفعتلكم ترنيمة جميلة *

*ترنيمة حزينة لكنها معزية جدا*

*اسمها*

*لو حزننا للمرنم *

*((( ساتر ميخائيل)))*

*يارب تعجبكم*

*http://www.4shared.com/audio/yFAJxy2b/01law_7oznena.html*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

روووووووووعه 
شكرا على الترنيمه يا روزى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)




----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لمرورك الرقيق يا كوكو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك يا كليمو علي مرورك بالموضو ع

نورته


----------



## ayman adwar (22 أبريل 2010)

روووووووووعه
شكرا على الترنيمه يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك يا ايمن 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## anosh (4 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى ياقمرايه على الترنيمة​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

نورتي يا حبي بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## سندريلا فايز (10 سبتمبر 2010)

حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووووى
تسلم ايديكككككككككككككك


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا 

الرب يبارككم

منتهى الروعه​
​


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا فايز قال:


> حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووووى
> تسلم ايديكككككككككككككك


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا ​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارككم​
> ...


 

نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## اشرف موريس (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااا على  الترنيمة اللى معرفتش اخذة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*تسلم ايديكي روزي

وجار التحميل​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*حلوة اوى الترنيمة دى
بحبها جدااااااااا
ميرسى لك يا روزى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اشرف موريس قال:


> شكرااااا على الترنيمة اللى معرفتش اخذة


 

شكرا ليك بس ليه ماعرفتش


----------



## روزي86 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تسلم ايديكي روزي​*
> 
> 
> *وجار التحميل*​


 

نورت يا ميكي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *حلوة اوى الترنيمة دى*​
> *بحبها جدااااااااا*
> *ميرسى لك يا روزى *​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ثانكس روزى
​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------

